# Pitboss charcoal pizza oven



## thesmokist (Sep 26, 2020)

I came across the pitboss pizza oven a couple years ago for next to nothin so I picked it up and thought it would be a fun new toy! It sat in the garage for awhile and I decided to put it together and make some pizza. I did the burn off and then the next day lit it up again and made some pizza. The unit isnt insulated at all and was struggling to hold 400⁰ amd mad a crappy pizza. I was pretty disappointed so I just set it aside and life  came along amd I hadn't messed with again till just recently.
  I figured there has to be someone out there that has one and modified it to work but I found very little so I went and picked up some firebricks to put on the inside for insulation! I just insulated the cook area and not the bottom where the charcoal box is, not yet anyway.





 I put the bricks all the way around the cook area and under the metal panels in the top that come off and then 2 between the charcoal and pizza stone as a buffer. Man let me tell you I put some small chunks off wood and lump charcoal in it, lit it and let everything absorb the heat and it was holding 550⁰-600⁰ and the stone was 450⁰ for a solid hour and half! I just used a frozen pizza for test purposes and it came out perfect in about 8 minutes. I just finished my deck and this is gonna be a nice addition to my little outdoor kitchen! 
 Anyway I hope this is useful to someone that bought this unit and is searching for some info on it like I was. I plan on doing some scratch made pies in the next couple days and I'll post up some pics.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 26, 2020)

That is one fine looking pizza oven!
I would be proud to have that on my backyard patio!
Nice score & mods!
Al


----------



## thesmokist (Sep 26, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> That is one fine looking pizza oven!
> I would be proud to have that on my backyard patio!
> Nice score & mods!
> Al


Thanks! I'm excited to make some pies from scratch.


----------



## thesmokist (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## thesmokist (Sep 28, 2020)

thesmokist said:


> View attachment 464944
> View attachment 464945
> View attachment 464946


 The pies are coming out fantastic! I cant wait to some that have an array of smoked meats!


----------

